

Hell Freezes Over As MySpace Fully Surrenders To Facebook - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/18/hell-freezes-over-as-myspace-fully-surrenders-to-facebook/

======
cryptoz
Hell is usually frozen over. In fact, it's -7 there right now.

[http://www.yr.no/place/Norway/Nord-
Tr%C3%B8ndelag/Stj%C3%B8r...](http://www.yr.no/place/Norway/Nord-
Tr%C3%B8ndelag/Stj%C3%B8rdal/Hell/)

~~~
qcassidy
Actually, hell really _is_ frozen over, at least at its core:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_(Dante)#Ninth_Circle_.2...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_\(Dante\)#Ninth_Circle_.28Treachery.29)

------
slay2k
This certainly made me giggle a bit, but I wouldn't define using FBConnect,
pulling user data and pushing updates to be fully surrendering.

Fully surrendering would be more like MySpace outsourcing the social
networking to FB. In the meantime, dying as they might be, I still think they
have a different vibe.

~~~
anonymous236
> _but I wouldn't define (..snip..) to be fully surrendering._

You would if you were a drama queen of tech blogging who didn't get invited to
the press conference.

------
athst
I like what MySpace has done recently. They have made a major change in
direction, and this is agreement is simply another acknowledgement of it.
"Surrender" implies that MySpace is at war with Facebook, and that is not
longer the case - MySpace is now positioning itself as a separate destination
that you go to in addition to Facebook, one with a much heavier media focus. I
think it's the best thing they could be doing now - playing to their
strengths.

~~~
jdp23
agreed. they're pivoting, not surrendering.

~~~
Charuru
It's a strategic retreat right? lol.

It's a surrender, they're going to another battlefield in an effort to try to
save themselves, but have already given up the big money to Facebook. Facebook
is the next generation human and social database, myspace is... a music
discussion site?

------
mxavier
I sometimes log into MySpace just to see how bad it still is. Their frontend
developers still don't appear to care about user experience or have any design
sense. They've smattered the site with ajax, rollovers, effects, etc, and as
usual there's ads all over the place. Picture browsing is even more of an
eyesore than it was before. As if MySpace wasn't taxing on the CPU enough
already.

~~~
wheaties
Their frontend developers did that? You sure? I'd say their
management/marketing/sales/some idiot with more seniority than anyone else
with any common sense did that. The frontend developers were simply the guys
that had to code it in.

~~~
robryan
I've always felt the site was just to slow because of the amount of elements
and images on a page. While the new design looks okay it really doesn't
nothing to address this major problem. For someone on a sub optimal connection
or using an older browser I'd imagine myspace would be a horrible experience.

------
qeorge
MySpace is not what it used to be, but I still don't think its dead. Facebook
has eclipsed it as the mainstream social networking site but there are still
things MySpace does better.

Notably, you just can't do as much with your profile on Facebook as MySpace,
especially for bands. Whether that's a bug or a feature is in the eye of the
beholder.

As an example, compare the Snowgoons' FB and MySpace pages:

<http://www.facebook.com/SnowgoonsMusic>

<http://www.myspace.com/Snowgoons>

The 28-year old me likes the FB page better, but a 15-year old me would have
_loved_ the MySpace page.

~~~
thirdsun
Exactly - The whole purpose of myspace is the fact that they have every single
band on the planet. Google a bandname and thanks to an agreement between
google and myspace the band's myspace page will be one of the top results.
It's the fastest way to check out and quickly listen to an artist you might be
interested in.

This is a feature that Facebook lacks and i never understood why they didn't
include options to offer some kind of media showcase on artist fanpages. A
simple music player would make a big difference.

Today soundcloud seems to be the new myspace (just talking about myspace'
music features here), a role that could have easily been filled by facebook.

~~~
bbgm
As a musician I set up a MySpace page, but disliked the site so much, I shut
it down. Soundcloud on the other hand ... that I really like and the API makes
it much easier to incorporate into your site, something MySpace never really
figured out (maybe now they do)

~~~
thirdsun
i'm also a musician and some years ago a myspace page was absolutely necessary
and even back that it looked like crap. i'm glad that soundcloud came into the
market - focussing on its main feature: music. Only minimal social features -
i guess they know that this stuff happens elsewhere.

------
gxs
Hm..I'm afraid that..I am in fact getting old. I try to fight it, I really do,
but I'm afraid it's inevitable.

Did anyone else find the use of that picture a little tasteless?

~~~
QE2
Yes. TechCrunch is not exactly known for tact.

------
osuburger
What are the odds that anyone would ever go to Myspace looking to see Facebook
statuses? Just one more nail in the coffin I guess.

~~~
ams6110
OTOH doesn't it make it easier for some of the Myspace holdouts to remain
there? Myspace still has a large base in some niches, e.g. musicians, from
what I'm told.

I don't use either service, so I really don't know or care beyond that.

------
beagledude
"MySpace is huge in Japan"

~~~
stcredzero
"Big in Japan"?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c98qdFQF7sw>

Warning: 80's overdose possible!

~~~
krakensden
Dear sir: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RwjpG4Xh60>

------
mitjak
Hang on, let me crank up the article title drama wheel. Ah snap, it's already
at 11.

------
Groxx
<http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/hell.htm>

Relatively speaking, maybe. Or maybe not. Or both!

------
rodericksilva
I personally think they should focos on bands, musicians, and teenagers.

Regardless of whether or not its a good move by MySpace, i think its a little
low class of FB not to send their CEO. Yes we all know the almighty FB is king
and the MySpace is now officially making it known that they are riding
'bitch.' It's almost like they are proving a point.

I personally don't like it.

------
brc
Just shows that the Network effect can be a massive help or a wicked enemy.

------
vinhboy
I can't get over how ugly their logo is. Can't. Sorry.

